

Ask HN: What is a good tick data source? - yarou

I'm working on a small side project where I require Level I tick data for NYSE or Nasdaq's tapes respectively. Does anyone on HN know a (preferably free) source of this historical market data?
======
cjbenedikt
Tick data for free is rare...you can get it from the exchanges but you may
have to pay...if your side project could be of interest to a fund you may be
able to convince them to give it to you in return for information re your
results

~~~
yarou
Interesting idea, I initially had that angle with Nanex, but I haven't been
able to contact them yet.

~~~
niggler
I'd be wary of Nanex and their data quality in general:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5146571>

Most people offering market data risk running afoul of the contractual
agreements signed with the various exchanges.

------
niggler
Did you try <http://tradingphysics.com/> ?

~~~
yarou
I haven't, thanks for the info, I'll check 'em out later today.

